# It's nice to be wanted, but.....



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Haha! That's too funny! When we went to visit our breeder pick our Tucker when he was 4 weeks, he came right over to me, crawled into my lap, and peed all over me, and then just looked up at me as if to say, "Okay, you're mine now!"


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

No, I'm not laughing....really, I'm not
:lol::roflmao::sorry:

I went through this with my terriers, often times with both males flanking our teacup poodle and simultaneously drenching her as she peed....or marking my kids:doh:

I hope Bob didn't then feel the need to re-mark Mom when he go back to you, lol.

:yuck:, were your shoes all squishy?


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

You are so funny! :lol:

Fergus does that to people!!!    It was one of the things that spurred me on to getting him neutered. The last encounter, he peed into a guy's Gucci sneakers. Apparently, Fergus felt just as I did - no one has any business wearing Gucci sneakers (or pricey footwear of any kind) to a field designated for dogs to romp, tinkle, and poop. The man was not pleased. But Fergus was, as his point was clearly communicated.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

LOL! Now that is funny. I have not had that experience yet, thankfully!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Sorry I had to laugh. Havent ever experienced that myself but when Shelby was a puppy, I picked her up and she threw up on my shoulder. I knew then she was mine.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Well after my 'baptism' I decided the best thing to do was kick off the sandals and wade in the river with the dogs.... especially since we had only begun the mornings errands. Although in deference to the other customers and the employees, I did run in and out of the post office, blockbuster, and the library as quickly as possible. 

And everytime got in the car both Natasha and Bob had to get a good sniff... but thankfully Bob is a secure sort of GR and he didn't feel the urge to reclaim me as his property.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Oh gosh! You sure have a better sense of humor than me. I would have been ticked! (Unless.. it was a puppy.) I hope his owner apologised at least. ACK!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

ewwww! so glad you have a sense of humor about it.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

your got a better humor then me i too would have been ticked off but try and keep my cool about it. If that happened i would want a shower start away throw the shoes away wash the socks,pants and even my whole lot of clothes.


----------



## Ashivon (May 3, 2008)

:what can ya say...when u got it,u got it!!!:wavey:


----------

